# Verzaubern - Mats ein problem



## DerDa83 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mich gestern dran gesetzt und alle Mats für 1-350 für Verzbauern gekauft / hergestellt what ever. 
Als ich dann die Mats für 350 Skill hatte, habe ich meinen Bergbauer an den Nagel gehängt und angefangen zu lernen.

Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem 350 - 450. Man braucht unmengen an Schleierstaub. Generell sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen, da man durch questen usw. an eine menge grüne items kommt. Nur leider hab ich schon "alle" quests von Nordend gemacht *g*

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich schnell und ohne noch mehr Gold auszugeben an grüne items komme? Norm Inis / Hero Inis kommen nicht in Frage, da droppen einfach zu wenige.

Mein anderer Beruf ist Schneider, allerdings ist der Froststoff ja auch nicht gerade billig. Deswegen würde ich diesen als den letzten Weg ansehen.

Danke


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

DerDa83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich gestern dran gesetzt und alle Mats für 1-350 für Verzbauern gekauft / hergestellt what ever.
> Als ich dann die Mats für 350 Skill hatte, habe ich meinen Bergbauer an den Nagel gehängt und angefangen zu lernen.
> ...


Also normal würd ich ja sagen: geh ins AH, aber:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich schnell und ohne noch mehr Gold auszugeben an grüne items komme?


Ok dann würd ich sagen geh halt in die Instanzen, aber:


> Norm Inis / Hero Inis kommen nicht in Frage, da droppen einfach zu wenige.


Gut, dann wie siehts denn mit Deinem Zweitberuf aus? Schneider? Super, Problem gelöst...ah nein...


> Mein anderer Beruf ist Schneider, allerdings ist der Froststoff ja auch nicht gerade billig. Deswegen würde ich diesen als den letzten Weg ansehen.


Also eigentlich möchtest Du den teuersten Beruf in WoW skillen ohne was dafür zu tun...hmm...da gibts keine Möglichkeit dafür.
Die einzige noch nicht genannte Möglichkeit, die Dir noch bleibt ist nen Twink hochzuziehn und das was dabei abfällt an Deinen Main zu schicken.


----------



## DerDa83 (10. Februar 2009)

Naja, das mit dem Gold ist eigentlich leicht gesagt:

Ich habe jetzt für die 363 Skillpunkte 4,9k Gold ausgegeben und bin jetzt einfach pleite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Inis braucht man Würfelglück = wenig was für einen abfällt.

Twink hochziehen bis zu den Levelbereich = Zeitaufwand. Den Zeitaufwand kann ich dann auch ins Gold farmen stecken und mir dann den Kram im AH kaufen / Froststoff kaufen.

Wenn ich das Gefühl gehabt hätte, ich hätte noch genug Ressourcen zur Auswahl um an die Mats zu kommen hätte ich nicht gefragt. Hätte ja sein können, dass noch jemand eine schießende Idee hat, an die ich noch nicht gedacht habe.

Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich direkt so ne Antwort, wie von dir, bekomme, dann hätte ich mir die Zeit auch sparen können um ins Forum zu schreiben... man man.. Leute gibts...


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hab Dir lediglich sämtliche Möglichkeiten aufgezählt die Du hast und Deine eignen Aussagen aufgezeigt warum Du besagte Gründe nicht angehen solltest. Zuletzt habe ich noch den Grund aufgezählt den Du nicht beschrieben hast. Was erwartest Du noch? Dass ich auf Deinen Server transe und Dir meine Verzauberermaterialien schenke? Oder dass ich obrigen Text in Blümchen- und Bienchensprache schreibe?
Deine Antwort hast Du bekommen und es freut mich dass ich Dir offenbar auch noch ein Bisschen die Augen öffnen konnte, denn auch in WoW bekommt man selten was geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bommas (10. Februar 2009)

> Mein anderer Beruf ist Schneider, allerdings ist der Froststoff ja auch nicht gerade billig.



Hihi, was ist bei WoW denn noch billig??^^ Und alle Matz sind teuer ich habs damals so gemacht ich hab mir aus Äonenerde+Äonenschatten Schattenmachtringe im Wert (AH) von ca. 400 Gold herstellen lassen...Und Weiter? Dafür hatte ich dann Unmengen (*hust* hat vll für 20 Skillpunkte gereicht) an Schleierstaub und einige Große kosmische Essenzen



> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich schnell und ohne noch mehr Gold auszugeben an grüne items komme? Norm Inis / Hero Inis kommen nicht in Frage, da droppen einfach zu wenige.



Da kommste nicht drum rum... also 2-3k Gold investiert man leicht bis man 450 ist (wenn man die Preise im AH für Schleierstaub betrachtet)....Wenn man die Matz oder was auch immer im AH versteigern würde...


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

DerDa83 schrieb:


> Naja, das mit dem Gold ist eigentlich leicht gesagt:
> 
> Ich habe jetzt für die 363 Skillpunkte 4,9k Gold ausgegeben und bin jetzt einfach pleite
> 
> ...




Hättest du dir die 1.Mats nicht gekauft sondern selber geholt, indem du LowLevel-Inis solo gemacht hättest.

Jetzt gibt es keine anderen Möglichkeiten als Mats fürs Schneidern zu farmen - was ja jetzt kein grossartiges Problem darstellen sollte. Such dir irgendwwelche Mobs bzw. nen Spot wo du schnell viele Mobs legen kannst die Froststoff droppen und idealerweise noch was, was sich verkaufen lässt (zB Relikte von Ulduar).

So kommst du an Mats zum Schneidern, womit du wiederum an Mats fürs Verzaubern kommst und machst nebenbei noch bissl Gold.

Zusätzlich farm ev. nochw as was Gold bringt und/oder mach Dailys um an Gold zu kommen.

Wenn du noch Quests irgendwo offen hast, mach die - bringt schnell viel Gold und nebenbei oft Froststoff/Q-Belohnungen oder Drops zum entzaubern/verkaufen.

Bissl Arbeit muss man schon investieren. Du kommst nur durch wenige Dailys und den bissl Schrott den du bekommst zum verkaufen am Tag locker auf paar 100 Gold.

Ev. kannst deine Dienste zum verzaubern anbieten gegen Mats und TG, wobei mit dem Skill du wohl wenig Abnehmer findest und ich in letzter Zeit sogar Verzauberer gesehen hab, die ihrerseits denjenigen TG bieten, der ihnen Mats bringt und bei dem sie beim verzaubern nen Skillpunkt bekommen^^


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

hab auch vz geskillt und kam auf rund 1,5k gold bis 350 

und juwe ist teurer zu skillen wie vz finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sotham (11. Februar 2009)

Man kann auch mal mit den Grps für die inis ausmachen, dass man die grünen Items bekommt, dafür vielleicht auf die höheren Drops verzichtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gildenintern bekommen die VZ sowieso immer den crap, bzw. alle passen auf die Bossdrops, wenn sie es nicht brauchen, damit der VZ die Sachen entzaubern kann.


----------



## DerDa83 (11. Februar 2009)

Danke für die weiteren Antworten.

Ich hab jetzt meinen Skill soweit, dass ich die Verzauberungen machen konnte, für die ich umgeskillt habe (Ring - +19 ZM).
Hab jetzt einen Skill von 407 und lass es jetzt langsam angehen. Ab jetzt skill ich nur noch, wenn ich grade die Mats hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Gildenmember hatte kurzzeitig ausgeholfen

Dennoch danke.


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

btw man kann auch seine dienste im handelschannel spammen und kein tg verlangen ^^


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

entwedwer vz ohne tg anbieten. oder gold investieren, dann ganz viele verzauberungsrollen machen und versuchen übers ah soviel wie möglich wieder reinzuholen.

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Dark Guardian (23. Februar 2009)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch deine Gildenkollegen zu bitten, wenn sie etwas grünes aus Nordend herstellen (zum skillen) dir das auf die Gildenbank zum entzaubern zu legen.

Sämtlioche andere Varianten schließt du ja shcon selber on vorn herein aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maewyn (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm also ich bin bis dato skill 410 und hab noch keinen einziges stückchen gold ausgegeben. Alles was ich gebraucht habe, habe ich durch q entzaubern erhalten. Bin 78, habe Tundra, Grizzlys, Öde und 1/3 zuldrak. Also ich finde das skillen jetzt net so das problem, später wirds auch einfach wenn in naxx 10 eh nur noch alles gedissed wird.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2009)

In den Raidinstanzen gibts nur Violette Kristalle, mit denen alleine Du nicht skillen kannst ^^
und das skillen wird auch erst im hohen Bereich teuer, klar dass das beim leveln noch Hand in Hand geht, davon spricht ja auch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw wenn Du mal ausrechnest was Du an Gold nicht erhältst indem Du immer alles zum skillen brauchst, das Du eigentlich einfach verkaufen könntest wirst Du Dich vermutlich ein Bisschen erschrecken.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> bzw wenn Du mal ausrechnest was Du an Gold nicht erhältst indem Du immer alles zum skillen brauchst, das Du eigentlich einfach verkaufen könntest wirst Du Dich vermutlich ein Bisschen erschrecken.



Als ich meinen DK nachgezogen habe, hab ich von 70-80 etwa 2k Gold mehr gemacht als mit meinem Priester, ist also ein bischen was.


----------



## Sotham (24. Februar 2009)

Das stimmt wohl, bei meinem Pala hab ich gar keine wirklichen Goldprobleme, da ich den ganzen gebundenen Schund immer direkt verkloppe.


----------



## Maewyn (26. Februar 2009)

@ Davatar:

Erschrecken werde ich keineswegs, ich weiß wie viel Gold das im Endeffekt ist. Jedes Item gibt zwischen 3-14 Gold, da kann man sichs selber hochrechnen. Aber nunja ich hab sowieso keine wirklichen Goldprobleme. Man erfreut sich einfach an der Dummheit anderer und macht sein Geschäft in der größten Goldgrube in WoW (nein nicht China-Farmer): Das Auktionshaus. Wer den Markt auf seinem Server und die Preise dort kennt kann ganz einfach Gold machen. Vorallem low lvl Epics und low lvl PVP equip werden zu sehr hohen Preisen verkauft. Bsp: Kurzschwert der Nachtwache - lvl 15er schwert mit 4 Ausdauer, kann ich für 100g an den Mann bringen. Etwas krasser: Klinge von Schattenfang (droppt ausschließlich in BSF zu 0,01 %, bislang höchster Verkaufspreis: 6k Gold, niedrigster Verkaufspreis: 2k Gold). Auch die ganzen low lvl epics von lvl 35-55 sind immer mind. 100g wert, spezielle Items wie Kang der Köpfer (1-2k Gold), Stab des Jordan (1-3k Gold) und Unterweltband (500-2k Gold) sind sogar mehr wert.


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2009)

Worauf ich hinaus wollte war aber eigentlich eher:
"Grüner Ring des Keinerwirdihanziehenweilersoschlechtists" gibt beim NPC 5 Gold, wenn Du ihn entzauberst sagen wir mal 3 Staub, bei nem Preis von 5 Gold pro Staub wär das 15 Gold.
Aber ansonsten hast Du komplett recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. März 2009)

dein zweiter beruf ist Schneider und willst froststoff im AH kaufen?

Du bekommst als Schneider wesentlich mehr Froststoff von Mobs als nicht Schneider. Somit dürftest du eigentlich keine Material-Probleme haben. Dann schneiderst du Sachen so im Bereich 370-400 und entzauberst diese, bekommst genug Schleierstaub und Kosmische Essenzen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. März 2009)

*doppelpost gelöscht*


----------



## Sethia (8. April 2009)

Ich bin jetzt VZ mit Skill 360, Gold habe ich bisher nichts ausgegeben wenn ich meinen Zweitberuf gegenrechne... bin Kürschner nebenbei und verramsche Leder, Stoffe etc. pp. Zwar net die Welt, aber 5k Gold habe ich da mittlerweile auch zusammenbekommen.

Zugegeben, jetzt wirds schwieriger an die Mats zu kommen... ein paar pro Abend sind jedoch immer drin. Aber klar, dafür muss man schon nen bissl was machen.

Aber ich habe noch ein anderes Problemchen. Bis 360 ging alles richtig fix, kein Ding sozusagen... jetzt allerdings, brauche ich um weiterzuskillen eine runenverzierte Adamantitrute und habe das Rezept garnicht. Die Rute ansich habe ich schon (so gegenseitiges Hândewaschen hat schon was), nur wie kriege ich die nun verzaubert? Habe keinen Lehrer gefunden der das beibringt und auch noch kein Rezept dazu gesehen.

/edit
Hat sich erledigt... man sollte den Namenschon richtig in die Datenbank tippern.


----------



## Venegoor (11. April 2009)

Wenn du eine gescheite Gilde hast, dann sollte es normalerweise kein Problem darstellen auch bei schon gemachten Qs noch an die mats zu kommen. Wenn du Leute zw. 40 und 60 in deiner Gilde hast, bitte die einfach den crap an dich zu schicken und verscherbel die mats, denn Ilusionenstaub,Traumstaub,Splitter und gerade netheressenzen/ewige Essenzen bringen dir zw. 100g/stack staub und ~20g/stk essenz. Das Gold kannst du dann in die Essenzen stecken. Ansonsten halt die tips die hier schon genannt wurden. Ein schneider oder Schmied hat man ja auch in seiner gilde normalerweise und die haben beim skillen häufig das Problem keine Abnehmer zu finden für ihren crap. Die werden dir dankbar sein, wenn du es ihnen ab nimmst und sie nicht dem mikrigen händlerpreis bekommen, sondern ne kleine Verzauberung. Das bringt ihnen auch den Vorteil, dass sie nicht permanent auf equip suche gehen müssen.
Rollen herstellen und verkaufen kann ich nicht empfehlen, denn die meisten kaufen das zeugs nicht, da sie ihr equip ja ey wieder gleich switchen. Versuch einfach Deals mit netten Leuten auf deinem Server auszuhandeln und du skillst von alleine. Mit meinem twink hatte ich z.b. keine lust bergbau zu skillen, wollte aber schmied machen. Kein Problem es gibt genügend Leute die noch lvln und bergbau skillen, habe für skill bis 225 ~150g ausgegeben statt den sonst anfallenden 4-500g. Als gegenleistung gabs nen nette plattenrüssi mit highverzauberungen oben drauf und ich hatte knappe 3h Zeitaufwand. Entwickel dir einfach ein paar handelsideen und verlange vor allem keine Wucherpreise von deinen Handelspartnern.


Ups jetz bin ich ja schon fast ein weing abgeschweift^^


----------

